# Spots all over java fern? Eggs???



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

My java fern has never looked quite its best....I got it from my LFS. It was the only one they had, and was pretty large for the price. It's always looked eaten by something, and some leaves were browning. I ordered a plant trimming kit and was waiting for that to come so I could trim some ugly leaves off. 

Well on the underside of the leaves is some black clusters, kinda looks almost like egg sacs?? And then I looked on a healthy looking leaf, and on the underside it had light brown spots, like egg sacs....is that what these are? Should I cut off that green leaf that has these spots also? After I cut the leaves off, there's only 3 leaves left, and the smaller leaves that are sprouting. 

What should I do?


http://imgur.com/LjKrxc2
http://imgur.com/8i6imLM


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

does it rub off? if not, its probably just java fern babies starting to grow


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

They do rub off, into little balls.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Since a java fern is, well, a fern, it could be spores.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Okay I was just worried I was about to have an outbreak of SOMETHING in my tank, and since I found a leech in there, I was worried lol. Thanks!


----------

